# new on this list



## The Old Wolf (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello everyone,
First time on this list and wanted to introduce myself. I am an instructor of MooSaDo in Charlotte, NC. Own a small contracting business. And practice Scottish dancing.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## exile (Apr 30, 2007)

Greetings, Old Wolf (just about my favorite animal in the world)welcome to MT. It's good to have you with usenjoy posting here!


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 30, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Old Wolf!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## MSTCNC (Apr 30, 2007)

Welsome to MT, Old Wolf!

Glad to have you here!

Enjoy!

PBWY & Amituofo!

Your Brother,

Andrew


----------



## seasoned (May 1, 2007)

There are no old wolves or young wolves just hungrey ones. You have come to the right place to feed. Welcome.


----------



## Shaderon (May 1, 2007)

Hello Wolf, nice to meet you and happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (May 1, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## JBrainard (May 1, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 2, 2007)

Welcome! Scottish dancing, huh? I've been hearing there's some evidence that was orignially a disguise for Gaelic forms. Practice Irish stick fighting, myself. Would love to hear more on your thoughts as you get warmed up to the forum.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (May 2, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## The Old Wolf (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.  As I teach emptyhand(karate)  and the sword(korean) in Carolina what lists to you think would interest me?


----------



## Flying Crane (May 3, 2007)

The Old Wolf said:


> Thanks for the welcome. As I teach emptyhand(karate) and the sword(korean) in Carolina what lists to you think would interest me?


 

Maybe just about everything/anything here.  Feel free to look around and jump in where you have something to add.  Don't feel like you need to stay in certain forums, and out of others.

Welcome.


----------



## The Old Wolf (May 3, 2007)

Although it is true that many cultures hid martial techniques in dancing, I asure you that that is not the case with Scottish Country Dancing.  Although it will build some great legs (smiling).
Quick side note: S.C.Dancing is the forrunner for Contra and Square Dancing.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 3, 2007)

Hello Wolf.
I love Celtic heritage things.  In fact, I am taking my kids to a Celtic festival this month in Aiken, SC.

AoG  (an Irish boy through and through)


----------



## Ninjamom (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood, O.W.!!  The natives are friendly, and the discussion is great.  Please make yourself at home in the 'Sword Arts' forum - lots of good info and discussion there, that I think will be right up your alley.  

Honestly, though, I think you will find things that you will like and discussion that you can join in just about any of the threads.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ping898 (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

